
The Transport Layer Security (TLS) Protocol Version 1.3 - cesarb
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8446
======
cesarb
Also released today: IANA Registry Updates for TLS and DTLS
([https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8447](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8447))
and Record Size Limit Extension for TLS
([https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8449](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8449)).

